# Metal detection



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Looking for recommendation for a decent metal detector. Being completely honest I'm gonna use it for play more than work. But to justify the purchase I would like to be able to detect and Identify under ground piping such as copper and cast iron.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the whites brand is suppose to be good, I have one and liked it..a little pricey though...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i would go with a garrett at pro.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

It all depends on the average depth of the pipes you're looking for. The average machine isn't going to detect 2-3 feet. I personally like the Minelabs. I can detect a 5/16 brass nut at 18" with them.
Plan on spending 600-700 minimum for anything halfway decent.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/mr-10-magnetic-locator

You could try this out and tell us how it works


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

all metal detectors will detect pipe BUT you have to use them in the ALL metal mode, once you discriminate you loose it. As stated above depth will depend on soil conditions, electrical interference, depth of object size of object and type of metal you are trying to locate (cast verse steel verse galvanized etc)
If you are buying it to play then get a top of the XP Deus or a Minelab.
If you just want to locate pipe only just about any 300 dollar detector will do.


----------

